# AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012



## حسني القاضي (8 مايو 2011)

برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 على هذا الرابط نرجوا من الراغبين فى التنزيل ملئ البيانات حتي يتسني لهم عملية التحميل من موقع اوتوديسك و سوف تبدء عملية التحميل مباشرا بعد ملئ البيانات مع مراعاه عدم غلق صفحة النت حتي تتم عملية التحميل 
http://usa.autodesk.com/civil-3d/trial/


----------



## haytham hamdi (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور انا هلا بحاول انزله


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.قيس (8 مايو 2011)

حسني القاضي قال:


> برنامج autocad civil 3d 2012 على هذا الرابط نرجوا من الراغبين فى التنزيل ملئ البيانات حتي يتسني لهم عملية التحميل من موقع اوتوديسك و سوف تبدء عملية التحميل مباشرا بعد ملئ البيانات مع مراعاه عدم غلق صفحة النت حتي تتم عملية التحميل
> http://usa.autodesk.com/civil-3d/trial/




يا اخي ليش هالطريقة الميتة

انا نزلت رابط مباشر وبدون تسجيل ولا شي

وبامكانك بالداونلود مانجر

اشكرك واهنيك على الطرح


----------



## محمد اشرف عزام (1 يونيو 2017)

رائع


----------

